# Wordpress shopping cart



## EvencCLothing (Feb 19, 2007)

Im looking for something that is very easy to use like the bigcartel shopping cart. 
That i can also use with wordpress. But i dont want to pay a monthly fee for the shopping cart.
Is there anything out there like this?

Or can i host my wordpress threw bigcartel that way i dont pay for hosting and the shopping cart a month?


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

e-shop (or eshop) is an awesome WP plugin for shopping sites, very easy, basic features with a few advanced features like discount codes. Setting up shipping is a bit of a pain though if you don't understand shipping zones.


----------



## EvencCLothing (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.
Do you have a link for the site?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EvencCLothing said:


> Im looking for something that is very easy to use like the bigcartel shopping cart.
> That i can also use with wordpress. But i dont want to pay a monthly fee for the shopping cart.
> Is there anything out there like this?
> 
> Or can i host my wordpress threw bigcartel that way i dont pay for hosting and the shopping cart a month?


I've used Woocommerce which is a free plugin for wordpress. No monthly fees, pretty easy to setup and you can use your existing wordpress layout (or use one of their themes)

It has a good amount of users, some helpful extensions for different types of payment processors (including stripe.com which is a great merchant account service with no monthly fees)

They are having a promotion right now that's worth checking out.


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

EvencCLothing said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> Do you have a link for the site?


If you do a search in the "Add New Plugin" page inside WP you can find "eshop" (without the dash) and install it right away.


----------



## EvencCLothing (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks enrique.
do you know if there is alot of coding to be done for this cart?
im not very savy with that . thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Try Ecwid.com great free cart for up to 100 products


----------



## EvencCLothing (Feb 19, 2007)

I Tryed ecwid.com
And it it very easy to use .
But the only thing hiding me back from that is in order to use promo codes you have to upgrade and pay 17 month .
Wish that was included then it would be perfect


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

EvencCLothing said:


> I Tryed ecwid.com
> And it it very easy to use .
> But the only thing hiding me back from that is in order to use promo codes you have to upgrade and pay 17 month .
> Wish that was included then it would be perfect


I agree with you there on the promo codes, I just havent really found a great wp cart yet...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you tried the woocommerce plugin yet?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

WOOOO That looks interesting ,, Thanks for the link Rodney,, going to take it for a spin


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

EvencCLothing said:


> thanks enrique.
> do you know if there is alot of coding to be done for this cart?
> im not very savy with that . thanks


Sorry I didn't get back earlier. There isn't a lot of coding involved, in fact all the products are actually posts, with extra parameters to cover prices, inventory, SKUs, etc. It creates the necessary support pages for you (checkout page, shipping rates page, etc.).

Really the only thing you need to do is customize the look of the page which you do the same as any other Wordpress theme.


----------



## henrik (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm presently setting up a internet shop and I have experience in setting up website since many years. It all depends on what you want from an ecommerce. If you just want a simple cart then going with wpecommerce or any plugin is simple. However, I use opencart and combine it with wordpress. Opencart is powerfull and can let you manage your inventory, print labels for shipping, estimate shipping etc...

Both Wp + opencart are free but need to be customize

So really it depends on your goals and what you expect from your ecommerce site.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

I use WPecommerce and I like it. The initial plugin is free, but I bought the gold level upgrade for $40, and it was definitely worth it.


----------

